# Rockets Now 2nd Best In West



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

*!*

..


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Post your team roster elsewhere buddy cuz I could care less, good luck starting Van Exel he only needs to play like 20 min. a game.........SHOW ME SOMETHING!!! DON'T TELL ME!!! god I cant wait 4 the season....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol. So I guess he thinks their better than the Suns, Mavs, and the Nuggets. The Rockets probably wont even be better than the Sonics if they dont get a better PG. I didnt know Van Exel was so good that he good bring a team from the 5th seed to the 2nd seed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Copy and pasted your thread from the NBA forum into the freakin Mavericks forum? 


The Rockets aren't "clearly" better than any of those teams you mentioned. They will be as good as those teams, but I don't believe they are head and shoulders above any of those teams right now.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

So what if NVE plays 20 minutes?

You don't think that Nick van Exel, Bob Sura, Luther Head, and Mike James who will probably play 30 minutes anyway can't handle 48 minutes of Pg duty?

Ridiculous.

Yeah Dirk had bronchitis, did that affect his play in the playoffs?


Sura was on one knee, had a bad back, AND had the stomach flu for which he was hosptialized, could not eat for a few days and lost 15 pounds.....

our PG position is just fine. Jason terry isn't even that much better than Mike James.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

what relevance does this thread have in here? to brag about what you're doing now? Hate to break the knews to ya but you still aren't head and shoulders better than the Mavs if you even are better. You also do not know if Dallas will make a deal or not. So you be happy about being the 2nd best team in August.

Also NVE does not play for you. Why did you include him?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Is there any link to that the Rockets are better than the Sonics, Mavs, Nuggets, and Phoenix?


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> So what if NVE plays 20 minutes?
> 
> You don't think that Nick van Exel, Bob Sura, Luther Head, and Mike James who will probably play 30 minutes anyway can't handle 48 minutes of Pg duty?
> 
> ...


Sura's barely average as is. Any team starting him isnt going anywhere. He's 32, and is a career 8.6 ppg scorer.

And Terry isnt that much better than James? Lets compare careers:

James- 9.2 ppg, 3.2 apg, 2.8 rpg, 30 years old
Terry- 15.6 ppg, 5.5 apg, 3.1 rpg, 27 years old

Please go back to the Rockets board. Thanks.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol he changed title of thread and his post


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why would he post it in the Mavs forum anyway. Im still shocked that he said Jason terry isn't even that much better than Mike James. He also seems sure that Van Exel will be a Rocket.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Its ok he is still stinging from that 40 point loss, thats all....


----------



## Kruser (Jun 15, 2005)

116-76.

Nuff said


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Because it was already said on Houston tv that Van Exel agreed to terms with Hiuston GM Carroll Dawson yesterday, and that the deal would be signed by Friday or the weekend, and likely announced on Monday.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Because it was already said on Houston tv that Van Exel agreed to terms with Hiuston GM Carroll Dawson yesterday, and that the deal would be signed by Friday or the weekend, and likely announced on Monday.


And you, being in LA, knows whats on Houston TV?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> our PG position is just fine. Jason terry isn't even that much better than Mike James.


lol, come on. Jason Terry is clearly and easily better than Mike James.

Anyway, Terry's not really a pure point guard. This year I'm hoping to see Devin Harris starting at Point Guard, and Jason Terry moving over to start at Off Guard. Off the bench I'd like to see Marquis Daniels and set up a 3 guard rotation something like the bad boy Pistons had with Isaiah, Joe D, and Vinnie Johnson.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If Mike James is so good, why hasn't he opted out of his deal and already found a team to make him a starter?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gambino said:


> what relevance does this thread have in here? to brag about what you're doing now? Hate to break the knews to ya but you still aren't head and shoulders better than the Mavs if you even are better. You also do not know if Dallas will make a deal or not. So you be happy about being the 2nd best team in August.
> 
> Also NVE does not play for you. Why did you include him?


Please don't associate him w/ the Rocket fanbase. This guy is a notorious troll on other boards who goes around spreading unsubstantiated rumors and absurd opinions.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Kruser said:


> 116-76.
> 
> Nuff said


.........


----------

